# Transworld 2014



## Rclsu13

*Transworld hotels*

Hey guys, I need some help. I'm going to Transworld this year for the first time. Does anybody have zany hotels they'd recommend for decent pricing (under $100)? Also, anybody have any pointers for a newbie??

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## scubaspook

If you want to be close try the Ramada. I think it is across the street and it $89. The reveiws are questionable but I don't plan on staying in the room that much. Shower,party, pass out, Shower,party, pass out


----------



## kprimm

That's where I'll be Ramada Plaza Hotel.


----------



## N. Fantom

Who else is going?


----------



## Abunai

I, my wife, my three sons, a couple of people that help out with my haunt, and a couple of other folks from the Colorado Haunters Group from Garage of Evil will be there.


----------



## Hippofeet

I will be there. Look for a rack full of mechs, with a groundbreaker out front, and the short balding guy with the "blind" contacts will be me.

Abunai, how old are your sons?


----------



## Abunai

Hippofeet said:


> Abunai, how old are your sons?


I've got a 24 and a 19 year old that work on my haunt and will be attending the trade show. 
I've also got a 7 year old that will be hangin' with his aunt and seeing the sights in St. Louis during the trade show, but will join us at the City Museum party.


----------



## Hippofeet

Ah. Ok. Cause we had some plans.... I might have had to panic if there were going to be younguns about. I was pretty sure there is an age requirment. Anyway, I will look for a group of that description, and give a shout if I see you.


----------



## N. Fantom

Have either one of you been before?


----------



## Abunai

Hippofeet said:


> I was pretty sure there is an age requirment.


Yeah. 16 is the minimum age on the tradeshow floor.

Having grown up a haunter, I'm sure my 7 year old could handle the gore, horror, and nude body painting, but rules are rules.

N. Fantom, my wife and I went last year, for the first time, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## RandalB

See ya there...

Me and Mrs. B will be in attendance... My 14 YO is dying to attend, but 16 is the cut off...

RandalB


----------



## RandalB

I know for a fact 2 rooms at the Renissance Grand (across the street) will be opening up tomorrow AM...

RandalB


----------



## eanderso13

My wife and I, and our new Haunt Partners will all be there. Its our second time. Can't wait!


----------



## Hippofeet

I was there last year.


----------



## imax

I'll be there with some of the other crew members from our haunt. Looking forward to a good show this year! Nice to see some new vendors on the list, too. Driving into town on Thursday AM and staying until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## eanderso13

Anyone been to the free Thursday opening night party? We didn't go last time but are planning on it this time and I'm just curious if this is a thing where people get costumed up, dressed up or is it just a come as you are sort of thing?


----------



## imax

It's a nice event! Ken Donat Insurance hosts it, and there are appetizers and drinks (you get a couple drink tickets on the way in the door). Last year it was in a large ballroom and you could stand around and eat/drink/mingle. Some people do dress up (we are haunters, of course!), while most everyone else just wore their haunt gear. Don't forget your transworld badge, so if you're coming in on Thursday, stop by the show and get checked in before you go to the party.

-- Ian


----------



## eanderso13

Thanks, Ian. We're leaving Michigan dark and early Thursday morning. There is a seminar we want to hit before 1PM, so we'll be getting in and picking up our registration stuff in plenty of time.


----------



## imax

Have a safe trip! We will be heading down thrusday AM as well, but since we are only about 5 hours away, we can leave after the sun rises


----------



## Undertaker

Im hopin to run into some of yall there...If you see an old white haired guy with a beard say hello...lol


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

*Transworld halloween show 2014 footage.*

Here's part 1 and 2 of my footage so far. More to come! I represented today and wore my hauntforum hoodie all day haha


----------



## highbury

Thanks for posting your videos! SOOOOOO many cool props at that show!!! Now to win the lottery...


----------



## Jack Mac

Great videos, thanks for sharing! If I ever get a chance to go, I have to remember to use cash only and leave all credit cards at home.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow! I want one of everything (except the gory clowns, too scary for me). Thank you for sharing those videos, it's almost like being there! And probably safer for me since I have no self control when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare

*Transworld 2014 Video!*

Incase you were unable to attend the Transworld Haunt Convention in St. Louis, here is some video of what you may have missed!













Transworld Slideshow video





Here is a quick video to The Darkness Live! haunted house that was opened one night during the Transworld Convention!


----------



## deadSusan

Wow, they had a boat load of large props. Loved the dragon, demons and large skeletons in part 2.


----------



## deadSusan

Loved the huge props and the skeleton booth. That large snakehead was fabulous. And the large monster hand?! Amazing.


----------

